
Working Draft: Jersey City Tax Abatement for Open Source - chrisabrams
http://opensourcejc.com
======
chrisabrams
OP here. I've done this type of work at a national level via Lincoln
Initiative (formerly Lincoln Labs) but this is not related.

I'm open to comments/suggestions. Looking to get a solid draft together before
talking to city reps.

